# MSC Koncept Carbon



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Thought I will post my WW bike here as well 

Currently undergoing some changes for 2011 season. For those interested, this is the same frame FWB used for their MTB Shimano Di2.

https://www.mbaction.com/ME2/dirmod...0&tier=3&nid=D9FF9A8571764015BA578203F82D04D8

Brake: (Front) - Formula R1 (black polished, carbon lever, carbon clamp) - 160.4g 
Brake: (Rear) - Formula R1 (black polished, carbon lever, carbon clamp) - 167.8g 
-Rotor: (Front) - Innolite Design 160mm - 46.8g 
-Rotor: (Rear) - Innolite Design 140mm - 38g 
-Rotor bolts - 10xTi + 2xalu - 11.6g 
-Rear Adaptor + 2xalu m6x14 - 16.8g 
Caliper bolts - 2xTi + 2xalu m6x16 - 10.3g 
Cables - Nokon Carbon/Nokon/Powercordz - 39g 
Cassette - Shimano XTR M-970 11-32 Tuned - 204.4g / Dura Ace/XTR/Soul Kozak/Ti tuned 11-27 - 157.5g 
Chain- KMC X9 SL Gold (105 links) - 238.7g 
Computer - Polar CS100 - 0g 
Crankset - Shimano XTR FC-M970 (FRM Pro 42t, R2 26t, Leichtkraft Ceramic BB) - 700.4g 
Derlr. (Front) - Campagnolo Record (Speen adapter,alu bolts, alu mandrel) - 87.2g 
Derlr. (Rear) - Shimano XTR Shadow RD-M972 SGS ( alu bolts, carbon hanger, AFC pulleys) - 148.2g 
Fork - DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Limited (custom lock-out, carbon cap - 1187.3g 
Frame - MSC Koncept Carbon M (DT Swiss XR damper, KCNC Radiant R1 headset bearings*, Ti/Alu. bolts, derr. Hanger, bikeshield protective foil) - 1573.9g 
Grips - Extralite Ultragrips (Cut) - 9.3g 
Handlebar - AX-Lightness Poseidon UD 25.4x580mm (Bar-end use) - 81.9g 
Pedals - Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 3Ti (Ti springs, alu. nuts, plastic sleeves) - 157.7g 
Seat - AX-Lightness Phoenix - 57.6g 
Seatpost - Lite Carbon 31.6x330mm - 118.5g 
Seatpost Clamp - Smud Carbon SL - 4.8g 
Shifters - Microshift (Nobu) Tuned - 81.7g 
Skewers - Tune DC 16/17 - 35.4g 
Stem - Syntace F99 90mm (Ti bolts) - 90.6g 
Headset - KCNC Radiant R1 (Tune BuBu Cap) - 10.2g* 
Top-cap - Soul Kozak Light-bike edition (Cut,hollow) - 3.7g/Handmade steerer plug - 4.0g 
Expander - Extralite Ultrastar (polished) - 8.7g/??? 
Tire (Front) - Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 - 408g 
Tire (Rear) - Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 - 416g 
Tubes - CaffeLatex, valves (tuned with alu. nuts) - 108.3g 
Wheel Front:
-Hub: Tune Princess 32h - 105.8g 
-Rim: (Obrecz) - No-Tubes ZTR Alpine 32h - 325.2g 
-Spokes - DT Swiss Aerolite - 140.2g 
-Nipples - Dt alu. - 9g 
-Rim Tape - 5g 
Wheel Rear: 
-Hub - Tune Prince 32h - 190.8g 
-Rim - No-Tubes ZTR Alpine 32h - 326.5g 
-Spokes - DT Swiss Aerolite - 139g 
-Nipples - Dt - 9g 
-Rim Tape - 5g 
-Misc. - Bar plugs, zip-ties, AFC spacer, schmolke paste - 10g

Total: 7434.8g (16.4lbs)













Chris.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

cool. now get a carbon crankset.
How is the braking with those aluminium rotors?


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, very nice work!


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

frame looks almost identical to Felt Edict...


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

whybotherme said:


> frame looks almost identical to Felt Edict...


But weighs 1lb less...


----------



## adib72 (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations, very nice build!!!
I like the MSC Koncept frame light and exceptional
Adi.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome build. One question, how did you get that long cage derailleur down to 148gr?


----------



## Kwik (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice very light build:thumbsup: , watch your seat when you land/sit on the nose. Looks to give a lot off stress on the rails mounted this way


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice bike and carpet!


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

Are you sure that DT carbon steerer is strong enough to be used with Ultrastar? How much you weight? Have you had any problems to keep the headset bearings tight? 

What is this "Handmade steerer plug - 4.0g"?


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

krzysiekmz said:


> Headset - KCNC Radiant R1 (Tune BuBu Cap) - 10.2g*


Is that weight correct?


----------



## FasterThanLight (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like weight of the headset bearings is included to frame weight. so this 10g is only for headset top part (Tune Bubu), crown race and "upper race"(don't know the real name).


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks, did'n read the frame's spec carefully.

Was hoping for 10g headset


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Why go super WW everywhere but the crankset? I really don't get it...


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Shadow had all bolts changed to aluminium, carbon hanger, AFC 5.9g pulleys. Will work on it to drop a bit more. 

The ultrastar works great. I weight 65kg. Never had any problems with headset. Pic of steerer plug below. I'm testing it, since I dont want to get loose headset in the middle of a ride/race. 

Frame weight includes 2 bearings. Headset weight includes crown race, top part etc. Curently I am trying Cane Creek Aer composite bearing. Saves about 15g. 

Cranks are just dependable and stiff. Having said that, a change will come around April, I hope. 



Chris.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

That carbon hanger must be *****in, I have aluminum bolts and carbon pulleys on mine and it sits at 169gr.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

I forgot how much weight is shaved by carbon hanger itself, but the two bolts mounting it are also changed to aluminium. Previous carbon pulleys weighted about 9-10g, while AFC are as stated 5.9g for the pair. 

Lighter crankset, wheelset, seatpost and cassette are on the way. 

Chris.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW...again 16-17lb FS WOWWOWOWOWOWOW


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

krzysiekmz said:


> I forgot how much weight is shaved by carbon hanger itself, but the two bolts mounting it are also changed to aluminium. Previous carbon pulleys weighted about 9-10g, while AFC are as stated 5.9g for the pair.
> 
> Lighter crankset, wheelset, seatpost and cassette are on the way.
> 
> Chris.


Chris how do the 6g 10t pulleys perform, have you noticed any issues using them?

So decision has been made, what crank have you finally chosen, I'm also curious about the wheelset, won't mention about other two components :???: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

1415chris said:


> Chris how do the 6g 10t pulleys perform, have you noticed any issues using them?



actually 5.7g weighed with 0.9g of extra end caps (oops)

have clocked up approx 40miles on my set of AFCbike Clark 10t pulleys in the last 2 days - there's no obvious difference in shifting compared to Roth Shek carbon 11t pulleys on a XX medium cage RD - but the chain seems slightly quieter

terrific bike krzysiekmz


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

about the AFC pulleys, they're so light, do they have standard bearings inside or is it just a friction bushing?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

sergio_pt said:


> about the AFC pulleys, they're so light, do they have standard bearings inside or is it just a friction bushing?


they spin well, not quite as well as Roth Shek's hybrid ceramic bearings - but it wouldn't be noticeable anyway when riding 

here's some of Selcuk's ebay listing blah: "One pair of 10T /SHIMANO/SRAM and CAMPAGNOLO compatiable rear derailleur pulleys. 2 pcs. DuPont Delrin 100ST BK602 material,*sealed high-class bearing*,Delrin dustcaps with AFC logo. IF YOU ARE RIDING WITH A SRAM REAR DERAILLEUR pls NAME US THE MODEL and YEAR DURING YOUR CHECKOUT."

only downside i can think of - is my pair took 34 days to arrive in California from Turkey (due to stricter customs + extra security + massive postal blacklog ect, ect) - so be prepared to wait!

best


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Taht's a friction bushing system.

culturesponge was quicker


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

chris you are wrong then? Why do you say it's a bushing system?
it should be very light bearings then. anyone has close up pictures?

I hope it doesn't take over 1 month to arrive Turkey is not that far from Portugal. 
My transmission is still in good condition so it's not a big problem as long as they arrive...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

i think it's only an 1850's velocity postal service for North America 
within Europe i'm guessing postage would be something like 7-10 days

best


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

So these 5.9g pulleys do have bearings, just very small. RothSheck carbon pulleys gave up in muddy conditions. Afc are lighter and quiet in comparison. 

Ax-lightness crankset when they finally start to ship. As for he wheelset I plan for Mack 80g front hub and new rims, possibly with Sapim superspokes. 

Chris.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

An upgrade to Di2 rear derr., satelite shifter and internal cables/battery with titanium 11-32 cassette.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Does it give you any advantage compared to the conventional system?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome build. Any chance of a close up on the lockout mechanism on the fork?


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

The shifts are way faster, especially when you compare to Nobu shifters with powercordz  Every shift up or down is executed and the whole drivetrain works quiet. Only a few rides on it now, will be able to say more after the season and winter. The idea was not to go for more silly light parts, like Innolite carbon rims, but actually improve the performance and feel of the bike. Try something new. 

Manual fork lockout:


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks..


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

15.81 lbs now or 7170g.

THM Clavicula, Mack/MMX/CX-Ray, Record front derr. converted to top-pull.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

the mack hubs are awesome, but im sure you know that


----------



## juu-zo (Jul 20, 2011)

Sick man, good job.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

cool bike.:thumbsup: let me take a ride!


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice, FS & fully geared.Did you happen to weigh the Mack hubs before you had the wheels built.


----------



## salska (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome bike, no issue with the frame?
Your rims are mmx or alpine?


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Impressive


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Front hub is 79g laced to Podium MMX rim. Rear is still Alpine with Tune hub.

No issues with the frame. There is even a drilled hole in the seat tube for Di2 cables. Only complain is that the frame could be stiffer.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

So I still enjoy the same bike, upgraded it even more and really have a hard time to think of a worthy replacement...

Brake: (Front) - Formula R1 (black polished, carbon lever, carbon clamp) - 160.4g 
Brake: (Rear) - Formula R1 (black polished, carbon lever, carbon clamp) - 167.8g 
-Rotor: (Front) - Kettle Cycles 160mm - 54.8g 
-Rotor: (Rear) - Kettle Cycles 140mm - 43.0g 
-Rotor bolts - 10xTi + 2xalu - 11.6g 
-Rear Adapter: (KCNC 140mm) + 2xalu m6x14 - 12.9g 
Caliper bolts - 2xTi + 2xalu m6x16 - 10.3g 
Cables - Shimano Di2 tuned(modified internal battery) - 82.8g 
Cassette - 11-28 Shimano Dura Ace(Nino Ti tuned) - 163g 
Chain - KMC X10 SL Gold (105 links) - 235.4g 
Crankset - THM Clavicula MTB 2x10 (FRM Pro 40t, R2-bike 26t - 521.4g 
Derlr. (Front) - Shimano Di2(alu. bolts; Smud clamp) - 123.8g 
Derlr. (Rear) - Shimano Di2(alu. pivot bolt) - 213.9g 
Fork - DT Swiss XRC 100 TwinShot(carbon cap) - 1146.6g 
Frame- MSC Koncept Carbon M (DT Swiss XR damper, KCNC Radiant R1 headset bearings*, Ti/Alu. bolts, derr. Hanger, bikeshield protective foil) - 1567.9g 
Grips - Extralite Ultragrips (Cut) - 13.2g 
Handlebar - AX-Lightness Poseidon UD 25.4x580mm (Bar-end use) - 81.9g 
Pedals - Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 4Ti (Ti springs, alu. nuts, plastic sleeves) - 146.9g 
Seat - 0g 
Seatpost - Berk Seat/Seatpost combo(31.6x350mm) - 137.8g 
Seatpost Clamp - Smud Carbon SL - 4.8g 
Shifters - Shimano/Cateye tuned - 19.8g 
Skewers - Tune DC 16/17 - 35.4g 
Stem - Syntace F99 75mm (Ti bolts) - 83.7g 
Headset - KCNC Radiant R1 (Tune BuBu Cap) - 8.2g* 
Top-cap - Soul Kozak Light-bike edition (Cut,hollow) - 3.7g 
Expander - Extralite Ultrastar (polished) - 8.7g 
Tire (Front) - Tufo XC2 Plus - 462.6g 
Tire (Rear) - Tufo XC2 Plus - 468.4g 
Tubes: Glue - 30g 
Wheel Front:
-Hub - Extralite HyperFront 28h 9mm - 79.4g 
-Rim - Ax Lightness SRT CC 28h - 229.2g 
-Spokes - Sapim Superspoke - 103.2g 
-Nipples - Sapim alu. - 9.8g 
-Rim Tape - 0g 
Wheel Rear: 
-Hub - Extralite HyperRear 28h - 167.7g 
-Rim - Ax Lightness SRT CC 28g - 229.4g 
-Spokes - Sapim Superspoke - 106.8g 
-Nipples - Dt - 9.8g 
-Rim Tape - 0g 
-(Misc.) - Bar plugs, zip-ties, spacer, carbon paste - 10g

Total: 6965.3g or 15.36lb

Some not so recent shots:









Chris.


----------



## Mads Kock (May 26, 2005)

That's one fantastic build, Chris 

You should consider upgrading to 650B wheels for better performance if you can fit that wheelsize in the rear frame. The fork will be fine


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

What happened to the Mack front hub? I'm considering using Mack's for my next wheel set, but there is not so much feedback on them.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

27.5 wheel/tire will not fit in the frame. Anyway after over 3 years I might get something new. 

Mack hub is great. Current wheel set was pre-built with Extralite hubs, but Mack is going strong in the other - summer, fall and winter ridden. 

Chris.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

krzysiekmz said:


> Mack hub is great. Current wheel set was pre-built with Extralite hubs, but Mack is going strong in the other - summer, fall and winter ridden.
> Chris.


Thanks Chris, good to hear that.
I also heard in another thread that Mads is building a wheel set based on Mack's.


----------

